# Help identifying hop cones/leaves



## Alex.Tas (9/4/15)

Hello

I was given some hops my a friend of my mothers, unfortunately she has no idea what variety they are. They smell citrusy/passionfruity. I'd say australian/US heritage from my untrained nose.
The leaves are strange as they are different shapes. Go easy on me if this this obvious, but its my first year of growing hops and my three plants only gave me 30g in total - yeah im a hop growing machine hey!

Anyway here are the photos.
Cheers for any help offered.


----------



## Yob (9/4/15)

Pretty difficult to identify just from the cones, could be cascade. 

Send me some and I'll have a crack


----------



## Alex.Tas (10/4/15)

yeah you could be right. there was a fair variety in cone size, both in length and width. Longest could have been galaxy... but they aren't all that long.


----------



## slcmorro (10/4/15)

Alex.Tas said:


> Longest could have been galaxy...


Extremely doubtful. Galaxy is a proprietary hop.


----------



## hoppy2B (15/4/15)

Hi Alex,

Do you know where the hops originally came from? Bunnings have been selling Cascade over the last couple of years.


----------

